# Local boy (Eastern Ontario) makes it to the Ontario 3D Team



## wellis1840 (May 29, 2005)

Congratulations to Charles Kelly! 

Charles won a place on the Ontario 3D Team. He will representing Ontario at the Canadian Championship this summer in Nova Scotia. 

Way to go buddy, outstanding. Now kick some butt in Nova Scotia and do us proud. :wav:

Cheers,

Bill


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Congrats CK :darkbeer:


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I have no doubt he will make us proud.

I envy his forn and shooting ability. (not to mention his 38" draw length...)

Good luck out east Mr. Kelly!!!


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Thanks for the words of encouragement guys,but I'm only half of the team.
Mr. Tim Watts is the younger and better looking other half.He is an accomplished archer and with some luck one of us will have a good day.
My only concern is that it's getting harder for me to find 38" arrows LOL.
Cheers Charles.


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*Great job*

CONGRATS CHARLES :darkbeer:


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*nice job*

Nice going Charles.....now your going to make the big bucks...:wink:

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Woohoo, good job Charles! Best of luck at the nationals!


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

Good Luck to the both of you! I dont know Charles personally but I know that Tim Watts is one hell of a good shooter and you two of you should be very hard to beat!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

I wish both Charles and Tim the best of luck.
Make us all proud boys!!!
Have fun and Good Luck.

Paul


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

crazymoose said:


> I wish both Charles and Tim the best of luck.
> Make us all proud boys!!!
> Have fun and Good Luck.
> 
> Paul


Was talking with Tim just yesterday (set up my new bow I got of the forum here  ) and he seemed pretty stoked about headed out there this weekend. Wish him all the best!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Should be two Gold medals for sure!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Yea good luck to Tim as well.

It will be nice for him to shoot against more than a handful of people in his class!

Shoot 'em up boys!!!!


----------

